

Yahoo's Site Explorer is pretty amazing - matt1
http://siteexplorer.search.yahoo.com/search?p=http%3A%2F%2Fycombinator.com%2Fideas.html&fr=sfp&bwm=i

======
jeroen
If you search for "site:vldtr.com" on <http://search.yahoo.com/> you
automatically get redirected to the site explorer.

However, the index isn't very up to date. Compare:

[http://siteexplorer.search.yahoo.com/search?p=http%3A%2F%2Fv...](http://siteexplorer.search.yahoo.com/search?p=http%3A%2F%2Fvldtr.com)

[http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&q=site:vldtr.c...](http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=off&q=site:vldtr.com)

------
steve19
I found a page on my site that had 800 incoming links. This sounds like a lot
but it does not exclude internal links from the same domain, so you have to
scroll down and manually gauge the amount of internal linking vs. external
link.

~~~
btn
The drop-down next to the "inlinks" button lets you filter out links from the
same domain.

~~~
steve19
thanks

------
elblanco
This is great. No idea. Found out some of my old songs are apparently
advertised as ring-tones...:P

------
wicknicks
I like the inlinks option :)

~~~
brandnewlow
Agreed. Just found out I'm running a "Drupal site of note." Cool!

<http://www.tmgstudio.com/notable-drupal-powered-websites>

